# European sound for analog operation?



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Lettuce suppose......









I wanted to put sound in my LGB Jung "Spreewald" locomotive. My railway is analog powwer. 

What is the best European sound system, that would also get four beats per revolution.

And I fear at this point, I would be limited as far as bell/whistle?

.....and no, DCC is NOT an option.


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Garrett.......... Maybe.... 


Phoenix PB-9 ..... Totally programmable..... See sounds on their site... Phoenix sound


Or LGB European Sound Module.


----------



## Cougar Rock Rail (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm with Stan on this one...Phoenix and have a listen to the Swiss G4/5 loco sound. You can manipulate the sound quite a bit with the programming module. 
You can use a reed switch and small magnets on a driver or magnet wheel to trigger the chuffs exactly. I'm pretty sure LGB used the Spreewald motor block in the Heidi (just turned it 180deg!) so I believe there is a spot for a hall-effect sensor to be mounted. On my Heidi I put a magnet wheel on the axle and fed the wires up through the existing opening in the top of the motor block (where the hall-effect sensor would go) to the sound board. 

Keith


----------



## NavyTech (Aug 2, 2008)

I use analog power and installed a QSI sound card and must say I love it. It works well and I can still operated the whistle and bells using the reverse switch. I got it at litchfield station


----------



## Hagen (Jan 10, 2008)

How about the Small scale railway company?


----------

